# New member



## ilclacson (Jul 15, 2013)

Wow, I saw the advert for the Pharos hand grinder on here, what a story to get here.

My first attempt at registering on the site prooved fruitless, no email was ever received to complete my registration. I emailed mods and no reply.

I tried with another email address (both hotmail) and this one worked straight away...but I can't PM the member OR even reply to his post to get hime to PM me as I need to have a minimum of 2 posts in order to do so.

So please excuse the next post, it will of no value to anyone whatsoever.... apart from me.

Fingers crossed, this Pharos better had still be for sale... and worth it, haha










Andrew


----------



## ilclacson (Jul 15, 2013)

{Please ignore this post, the site made me do it!







}


----------



## aphelion (Nov 23, 2012)

Welcome to the forum Andrew









Its worth pm'ing Coffeechap..he has a couple of these Pharo's knocking around

Regards


----------



## ilclacson (Jul 15, 2013)

Thanks Andy, I can't PM him untio I have 5 posts to my name, so frustrating!

I have replied to his original message and asked him to PM me though.

Any other advice or way round this would be much appreciated though.

Thanks for the welcome though!


----------



## ilclacson (Jul 15, 2013)

Oh, and I am based in Glasgow, so if anyone has any recs for beans I'd appreciate that too. Artisan Roast and Tapa seem to be up there though, will try them first!


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

just do one more post dude 5 posts required


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Glad you managed to make it on to the site. Your IP address was blocked by our spam filters and I enabled this for you.

The 5 posts rule helps members get the first pick of items as rewards for participation


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Check out Dear Green and Papercup Coffee

Sent from my HTC One S using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Spukey (Nov 4, 2012)

Welcome along mate, your troubles will be worth while as this is an excellent, friendly and at times comical forum haha

Spukey


----------

